# Carboy shape means limited options...



## Bees in Art (Dec 21, 2012)

I recently set up a tropical aquarium in a carboy - I believe this is approx 8 gallons. It has a very small opening - about three inches. Which makes planting, catching fish etc difficult but not impossible. So is a bit impractical, but it has a very attractive look to it, especially as its probably hand made and certainly imperfect.

I recently planted it up and after a bit of deliberation I'm trying a CFL bulb for lighting. Which I can sit in the opening using an ordinary lamp holder - very practical in this case. My intention is to modify the holder to give a more pleasing appearance (currently is literally a bedside lamp stuck on top!). At first I was worried about the humidity, but now not so as appears to be fairly dry.

I'm waiting for a 30W 6500K daylight CFL to arrive in the post and currently using a 13W UV CFL from one of my moth traps (another hobby of mine) - I was desperate as plants were gasping for some light. This bulb is UVA and gives off quite a lot of visible light - the plants seem to have responded and appear to actually be growing - anyway I'll switch as soon as the daylight bulb arrives.

I was wondering if there were any opinions about my set up. I'd really appreciate some advice - I'm new to lighting (as if that wasn't obvious) and wouldn't be surprised if I'm doing it wrong. But as you see due to the 3" opening, I couldn't just go out and buy a simple aquarium light and I feel as though I'm re-inventing the wheel. I thought about submersible LEDs but wasn't sure about wavelengths etc.

Thanks for any advice,

Andrew


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

30W could be a little much for that small of a tank. Can you post a pic?

If going by your sig, a gf in that small of a tank is not advisable either. A single gf needs at least 20g. Your tank will remain a mess that will be compounded by the small opening you describe. Better off with something like a Betta. 8g tank isn't safe for much, a situation made worse by putting in a gf.


----------

